# When a holga and polaroid love each other very much...



## Ambrosia (Sep 25, 2004)

They get married and you get a "Holgaroid".

It's great for those toy camera fans that are also polaroid fans (err.. like me!).

Here's a recent shot I took with my new Holgaroid.  (going to try holgaroid emulsion lifts tomorrow with some shots I took today).







Yes, this is a real road near my house.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow someone in the council there has a sense of humour ...  

" I took the road Less Travelled and it was a dead end ...." :? 



I *love* this photo ! I think I might need to get one of these cameras and have a play !


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 25, 2004)

Okay, now I'm in real trouble.  I'm need to stop looking in this part of the forum because I already have enough new things I want to try.

That came out awfully good.  Looking forward to what else you post.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 25, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm in real trouble.  I'm need to stop looking in this part of the forum because I already have enough new things I want to try.



I know exactly what ya mean there Aubs :LOL:


----------



## ferny (Sep 26, 2004)

I've already spent £35 because of this forum and I think I've seen some other stuff that I like here to. It'll probably be near the £70 mark before long. All because of this forum!  :twisted: 

And great photo, Ambrosia. It looks great!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah I think its a giant ploy by Chase, and everytime someone buys something to do with polaroid, they give him a little kickback.

Okay so spill, where can we all get one of these spiffy things :-?


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 26, 2004)

You can go to the polaroid site and get it for $120 or there's a guy on ebay named "e.p. levine" that sells them for $96.60 (same thing as what Polaroid is selling).  My back has a leak in it where the dark slide goes but I just tape that up and it's fine.  I guess it's a flaw with the backs.  If anyone needs a direct link to the e.p. levine guy, let me know. 

I think I will plug the electric polaroid skillet into the generator and do some holgaroid emulsion lifts today (no power due to florida's fourth hurricane in 6 weeks).  

Thanks alot for the comments, guys!    

I know what you all mean about spending money...the internet has done terrible things to my wallet.


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, phooey.....only a red "x" here.   No more image.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 26, 2004)

No its still here terri... quick!


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 27, 2004)

Terri: check back in maybe....err... check back every couple days.  Unfortunately, our web server is in our house and we have no power and god knows when we will get it back.  We have a generator to run the computers with, but we also lost internet and cable, too.  

We lost power due to Hurricane Jeanne yesterday morning...


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2004)

Ambrosia said:
			
		

> Terri: check back in maybe....err... check back every couple days.  Unfortunately, our web server is in our house and we have no power and god knows when we will get it back.  We have a generator to run the computers with, but we also lost internet and cable, too.
> 
> We lost power due to Hurricane Jeanne yesterday morning...



Oh, you poor thing.   Jeanne happens to be making her presence known outside my window right now....and it's only started!   Nothing but some gusty winds and light rains.  Apparently the worst will hit Atlanta right around rush hour.    :roll:   Glad I'm at home!!!

I'll keep checking!   I'd like to see the image.  I've seen these cameras around and thought the results would be fun.


----------



## ferny (Sep 27, 2004)

I've still got it cached. I can save it and upload it to my photobucket account if you wish. When you're fine your end let me know and I'll delete it.


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 27, 2004)

Hit refresh and see if you can see it now.

WE JUST GOT POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


*does happy dance*

AND we got internet and cable back too!!!


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2004)

Ha, finally!   So, what kind of film are you using in this? I think I was expecting some kind of Polacolor film, but I'm very happy to see it's a B&amp;W.    :goodvibe:  But now I'm curious about the film type and format. 

Congrats on getting the power back!! :cheer: 

 :idea: &lt;&lt;---- lightbulbs are cool.


----------



## Ambrosia (Sep 28, 2004)

the film is Polaroid Type 84 film (it's square format).  They started making all the square format pack films again.   

Thanks!


----------

